# Fishermans Island reds and flounders 5-23



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Fished the early morning incoming\outgoing first part of it for flounder we both caught over a dozen a throw backs and 1 keep each 
















after that we headed out towards the shoals were we sat for a few hours with only 1 doggie and then tex hooks up to a 43 inch


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

nice job hopefully i will catch a citation this year


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish tx!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice drum.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish there. Who is that in 2nd & 3rd pic, TXMONSTER? Keep 'em tight brother!! 

Skunk


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Nice fish there. Who is that in 2nd & 3rd pic, TXMONSTER? Keep 'em tight brother!!
> 
> Skunk


Yeah


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sweet. Heading out tomorrow.


----------



## txmonster (Oct 17, 2008)

yes i the imfamous


----------



## txmonster (Oct 17, 2008)

i wih i wasnt wkin 16 hours tonite cuz id hit it with u tmrw ric...neone up for tuesday its my bday n id love a citation red for a present!! low tides at 520 perfect for the evening bite when they really turn on


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Freaking sweet.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work Sam glad you guys got on them !! I'm going to try and plan it again this weekend, hopefully the weather will cooperate at least one day. What were the bait choices of the day ??


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

jay b said:


> Pretty work Sam glad you guys got on them !! I'm going to try and plan it again this weekend, hopefully the weather will cooperate at least one day. What were the bait choices of the day ??


Gulps for the flounders which we were out fishing the bait guys prob 5 to 1 and hard crabs for the drum but I think the drum are feeding on fatback because they were freakin thick out the and the birds were going nutz plus its cheaper


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

How big were the Menhaden that were in there? Nice to know there's other baits to use besides crab.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

decent size not peanuts by no means
ps the sea mullet were pretty thick out there too caught a few eatin size fish while flounder fishing


----------

